

DailyBooth (YC S09), 4chan and the importance of context - jonathandeamer
http://jonathandeamer.com/2009/08/19/daily-booth-4chan-importance-context-restrictions/

======
Jasber
___But by changing the context of a simple imageboard, it’s overtaken a
stalwart of internet culture (see chart) and got people talking_ __

You should be using the domain 4chan.org instead of
4chan.com:[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/4chan.org+dailybooth.com+4c...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/4chan.org+dailybooth.com+4chan.com/)

~~~
jonathandeamer
Thanks, that was a pretty basic error of me to make! Corrected the post...but
I hope the rest of my insight still stands ;-)

------
auston
As a foreword, I like incubator companies because they tend to ship nice
looking, solid products.

In all cases you stated - "Who you know" matters more. Not context.

I/You/Anyone could make a "twitter for families" or a "twitter for sports" or
a "url shortener for bacon" or whatever & it would not get written up on
techcrunch - unless I/You/Anyone knew someone there (at TechCrunch) or was
part of an incubator (like YC/TechStars).

TechCrunch needs some news, even if it is mediocre, every day, covering every
company from every incubator is a good way to keep that news flowing.

~~~
jonathandeamer
I partly disagree. Of course, networking, contacts and "who you know" are
important. And DailyBooth were undoubtedly helped in getting TC coverage by
the YC connection. But that's PR, which is different to creating a compelling
product in and of itself, which is where I believe context and positioning
(eg. link shortener for bacon) is important.

------
jacoblyles
In this case, I don't think context matters so much as structure. 4chan is
4chan because there are no individual feeds, only a few giant public ones, and
anonymity is allowed. That's hard bits creating the difference, not soft
social norms.

~~~
jonathandeamer
DailyBooth could easily switch on anonymity - there's nothing technically
difficult about that. But 4chan has a culture that allows for anonymous posts,
which is why I think the context of a community is often more important in
defining a service that technology.

Admittedly, individual feeds do change the way users behave a lot...but I'd
argue that this feeds into changing the context that the tech is place in ;-)

